# My R32 Turbo build



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

For the past little while I have been gathering parts for my R32 turbo build. 
Here are the specs:
PT6162 DBB Turbo
Pag Parts exhaust manifold
Sleepers intake manifold
Custom 3" DP
Tial 38mm wastegate
C2 Motorsports FMIC with custom 3" aluminum piping
Custom 4" turbo inlet with C2 billet MAF
Tial 50mm BOV
Siemens 630cc fuel injectors
Bosh 044 inline fuel pump
9:1 CR head spacer

Here are some pics of the parts before they go in.
PT6162
























C2 FMIC
















Sleepers intake manifold
























C2 MAF housing with AEM 4" filter








**And now on to the build**
Tearing it apart
















Looks like plenty of room








Cool, pistons. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Head removed, ready for v-tak head








fallen soldier








v-tak head with freshly painted valve cover installed. Sleepers mani also installed.








turbo mounted








getting closer








FMIC mounted








That's it for now. will report back soon.


----------



## NoMoreHonduh (Apr 24, 2006)

what kind of work is done to the VTAK head?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (NoMoreHonduh)*

Baller http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kenpen1.9T93 (Jun 2, 2005)

funny beer i drank it last week and got aworm floaty alive in my mouth gross man dont drink it


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Kenpen1.9T93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kenpen1.9T93* »_funny beer i drank it last week and got aworm floaty alive in my mouth gross man dont drink it 

Which one, PBR or that hippie Wildfire stuff?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

anybody know how to get the battery ground post out that is attached to the frame rail? I need my battery to fit flush on the rail, but can't get that post out.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

It it's the one under the oem batter tray then you will need to grind it off. It is either stud welded to the frame or pressed in.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_It it's the one under the oem batter tray then you will need to grind it off. It is either stud welded to the frame or pressed in.

That's the one. I will grind it off today. thanks.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

Watching..


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: My R32 Turbo build (DarkSideGTI)*

looks good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: My R32 Turbo build (DarkSideGTI)*

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: My R32 Turbo build (bjtgtr)*

Thanks guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We started the IC piping last night. Got the drivers side all mocked up. 1 piece from the IC to the TB. And we are planning on doing 1 piece on the hot side as well.
couple pics of pete welding.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: My R32 Turbo build (DarkSideGTI)*

Nice, keep up the good work. 
On another note, what did you do to clean up your VC? It looks powdercoated.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: My R32 Turbo build (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Nice, keep up the good work. 
On another note, what did you do to clean up your VC? It looks powdercoated.

I painted it using Duplicolor wheel paint.


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: My R32 Turbo build (DarkSideGTI)*

looks sick man.. whats your power goals?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: My R32 Turbo build (GLI_jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_jetta* »_looks sick man.. whats your power goals?

~500whp.
Here are a couple pics of the cold side charge piping.
















And one of the hot side, this one was fun. 3" piping is kinda hard to route down by the crank pulley








Both sides are now mocked up, we just need to fully weld them now.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: My R32 Turbo build (DarkSideGTI)*

So why 3" piping? Ive seen calculations that say that 2.5" is optimal for your power goals.... 
Give me a while ill look it up. It was posted by foffa...


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: My R32 Turbo build (RipCity Euros)*

500whp is what I will be running now. Next season I may be swapping out the PT61 for a GT40R and a built motor.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: My R32 Turbo build (DarkSideGTI)*

for over 500hp go 3"
Btw isnt the PT61 the same as the GT40 82mm 52trim ?
If so the next step is the GT40 88mm for you?








700whp goal for next turbo change?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: My R32 Turbo build ([email protected])*

It is closer to a 3582. But yes, next step is still a GT4088.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: My R32 Turbo build (DarkSideGTI)*

How are you going to run your coolant lines?
Compared to the placement of my turbo, it looks like you have less room to work with given the cast iron manifold and placement of the turbo. 
FYI - We are using banjo bolts, I got mine off a S5000 Audi power steering pump IIRC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pics of mine coolant line setup will be up soon, along with the finish engine bay



_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 9:20 AM 10-16-2008_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: My R32 Turbo build (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

I have not yet run the coolant lines, but I was thinking about using the nipple here in the upper right of this pic to feed the coolant and then return the coolant right back to the coolant bottle.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

well, not much more to report. last night I wired up the fuel injectors and installed the fuel rail using a spacer kit from Integrated Engineering. The Uni ECU and A8 MAF should be here today. This weekend will be the big push to get it done.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

updatesssss?????fasdf a


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

not really any. My fabricator is back in school this week and doesn't have much time to work on it. I am going to go over this week and run the oil lines, coolant lines, and vac lines.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

Finally worked on the car a bit last night. Pete got the DP almost done and welded up. I ran some vac lines and the oil lines to the turbo. Found a pretty slick way to run the oil feed, I'll post up some pics.
We did run into a slight issue though. The Sleepers manifold is hitting the fuel rail return line when we try to bolt it up. I am afraid if I try to tighten it down it could crack an injector so I am holding off until we find a solution. Pete did say he could waterjet a 1/4" spacer between the head and manifold and that may give us enough clearance. I sent Pete at Sleepers and email to see if he has any other suggestions. Hopefully there is an easier way to make it work.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

Weird. Do you have the OEM fuel rail in the car? Or is it an aftermarket one? Was the mani not mocked up @ sleepers with a fuel rail on


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Weird. Do you have the OEM fuel rail in the car? Or is it an aftermarket one? Was the mani not mocked up @ sleepers with a fuel rail on









OEM Rail. I am not sure if Pete mocked it up with a 2.8l rail or the R32 rail though. The R32 rail is bigger than the 2.8l rail.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nice build!


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

nice. 
keep us posted.


----------



## e30josh (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: My R32 Turbo build (DarkSideGTI)*

did you have to shave your chain guide? or do something with the tensioner?im trying to install a hpa kit with a 8.5:1 head spacer and we got the head on and bolted down but the chain feels super tight.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: My R32 Turbo build (e30josh)*

Oh, and BTW, i expect to see nothing less then 550 WHP on stock rods and pistons


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: My R32 Turbo build (e30josh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e30josh* »_did you have to shave your chain guide? or do something with the tensioner?im trying to install a hpa kit with a 8.5:1 head spacer and we got the head on and bolted down but the chain feels super tight. 

nope. chain fits fine.
Well last night we finally made some more progress. While Pete welded up the IC piping I pulled the oil pan off so he could weld on the oil return bung. I finally got my Tial bov in so we welded the flange to the piping as well. We also ripped out that little vac resevoir that was below the intake manifold, it really helped to clean up the area. 
Here are some pics. 
























































Tonight I am going to run the coolant lines, finish up the vac lines, and hopefully fully bolt up the intake manifold.


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

Vey nice, bet it sounds like a beast when its finished.


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (wolfsburg-motorsport)*

looks powerful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Murdoch)*

Last night I cleaned up the front of the car and bolted the front end back on. there is a ton of room behind these motors and it feels so cramped at the front. I also put the drivers side charge pipe on and installed the BOV. I don't think I am going to be able to install my battery tray so I may need to find another solution for securing the battery. I also installed the ECU and cleaned up the rain tray. It is definitely coming along.
Here are some pics.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Looks good man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bdcoombs (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: (Murdoch)*

oil return looks a bit low dont you think


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

makes zero difference...


----------



## vr6_Love (Jun 29, 2006)

nice build.. i wonder when the sleepers performance site is going to be finished im interested in getting one fo those sri's


----------



## louisvanwilker (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (vr6_Love)*

what are you running for software...especially with that bov? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

he's using unitronics... It works fine with BOV's we've been running them for years. It's hard to find a DV that doesn't suck.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (rodney_dubs)*

BOV works fine on my Unitronics 24vT. He is using the same BOV and the same placement as my car as well. It's really not open when it would cause problems with fueling anyways. Might backfire every once in a while, but hey, that just adds to the fun, right?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (louisvanwilker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *louisvanwilker* »_what are you running for software...especially with that bov? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats exactly what i was thinking... I always thought that Uni. needed DV's.
And whats going on with that wastegate routing


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Thats exactly what i was thinking... I always thought that Uni. needed DV's.
And whats going on with that wastegate routing









I ran a Tial 50mm on my Uni 1.8T BT car too. It doesn't matter as long as the valve stays closed at idle.
And what is wrong with the WG dump? Here are two other cars running it the same exact way.
























As you can see from that last pic, there aren't too many other ways to route it.


_Modified by DarkSideGTI at 4:26 PM 11-6-2008_


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Yeah looking at that last picture, it looks much better (flow wise) then it looked in the first picture posted before. I thought that it was sort of coming out of the flange at a direct angle to avoid the DP, but it looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is your turbo water cooled?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Yep, it's a DBB turbo oil and water cooled.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Gonna run an open dump tube?


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Sick set-up man lookin good!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Gonna run an open dump tube?

Nope, we routed it back into the DP.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

will having the charge pipe coming off the turbo running right over the turbine housing cook the the air in there a little?
this whole build is so amazing BTW.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (BIGGEE TALLS)*

It will get warm, but hopefully won't be too bad. that's what intercoolers are for anyway.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (BIGGEE TALLS)*

You could always get a turbo blanket, or route the IC piping over the VC like HPA always does it (squished piping inbetween the COP's







)
EDIT: LIKE THIS










_Modified by RipCity Euros at 11:52 AM 11-7-2008_


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

that's not gonna happen with 3" piping.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

It's Alive!!!
But not without a little drama. the first time I started the car I noticed the fuel injectors were leaking where they go into the fuel rail. I tore the front end back off, pulled the mani, which is a PITA, and pulled the rail off. 4 of the injectors fell out of the rail. I figured they were leaking because the clips were installed incorrectly. So I installed the clips and bolted everything back up. Instead of trying to start the car I just connected the battery and opened the door which primes the fuel pump. Once again the injectors were leaking. So I tore it all down again and pulled one of the injectors. I thought it might be the .5" fuel rail spacer we were using, but when measuring the orings and injector clip locations on the stock injectors compared to the 630's it was exactly .5". Pete told me it could be the o-rings themselves, so I took off to Autozone and bought a new set of o-rings. When installing the injectors with the new o-rings, they felt much more snug and seemed to do the trick. No more leaks!!! 
It is idling pretty well now, but if I rev it it stalls out on me. I am hoping it is not because of the BOV, if so I hope the new Tial recirc valve fits where we have the current flange. 
Now I need to trim up the bumper so that it fits over the FMIC and then finish mating the EIP cat back to the DP.
here are some pics. The inlet will be different, my 4" to 3.75" couplers are in the mail right now.

















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

I run my dump tube the exact same way aswell... Mine is open dump tho and gives old ladies heart attacks.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

So are you just going to run a fatty tube back from the DV over by the battery back to the intake mani?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_So are you just going to run a fatty tube back from the DV over by the battery back to the intake mani?

wat?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

I think he is trying to ask whether or not your BOV is recirculated?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

The tial 50mm is an atmospheric bov.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
It is idling pretty well now, but if I rev it it stalls out on me. I am hoping it is not because of the BOV, if so I hope the new Tial recirc valve fits where we have the current flange. 


Sorry, i thought you were going to put a recirc valve (DV) where your BOV is now, and run a tube for the wasted air back to the intake from it.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_The tial 50mm is an atmospheric bov.

I wish mine was atmospheric just for the cool sound effect


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
I wish mine was atmospheric just for the cool sound effect









Should have gotten UNI or an SEM. But C2 is awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Sorry, i thought you were going to put a recirc valve (DV) where your BOV is now, and run a tube for the wasted air back to the intake from it.

nah, it is open right now. If I do run into problems, I will run it closed loop though.


----------



## Murdoch (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

GOOD GOD! looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Murdoch)*

stalling problem was solved with a stiffer BOV spring. Gonna take it out for a spin tomorrow.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

I drove the car over to the exhaust shop last night. She ran great, idle was rock solid at about 750 RPM. I didn't really get on it yet I am taking it easy on her for the first little bit. Plus my boost gauge won't be here til tomorrow.
I did run into one problem, when I pulled the front end forward, I must have disconnected the hood release cable. So I get to fix that now.


----------



## JDMLOL (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Videos or it didn't happen.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (JDMLOL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JDMLOL* »_Videos or it didn't happen.









OK it didn't happen.
Drove it around yesterday and to work today. It feels pretty good for 10 psi, pulls nice and smooth does not feel like my old 1.8T with GT30R. I def need a dogbone mount, if I am just cruising under slight load sometimes when I let off the engine rocks and my DP clunks the firewall. I do have a CEL that I need to scan, I'm sure it has to do with the rear O2's that aren't currently plugged in and the secondary air that is also not plugged in. I had bungs welded in to the exhaust for the rear O2's so I will get them plugged in today or tomorrow. I also am going to try shimming the BOV spring so that it doesn't open under decel.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

I would recomend ECS's dogbone. Cheap and works great








Oh and PG 3 Owned


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_
Oh and PG 3 Owned

Huh















Great build, quality work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I will recomend INA's dogbone.


----------



## saltlake20v (Nov 9, 2008)

you mean 034's dogbone? 
Pretty much any set of poly inserts will work fine.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (saltlake20v)*

I ordered the BFI ones today. They were one of the higher durometer rating inserts out there.
BTW, the car runs great with the MAF unplugged. I didn't really get on it but the driveability is tons better. it never wanted to stall out on me.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Damnit. That probably means it IS the BOV. (I am somewhat doubting the MAF is bad, so that means the atmosphereic ventins would be throwing it off...)


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*

i bought some washers to shim the spring, hopefully i can get it to work.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Kewl. I will probably end up having to do something similar myself.


----------



## saltlake20v (Nov 9, 2008)

FWIW, the problem seems to be that the NEW tial 50mm opens a heck of a lot easier then the old one. We tried both on nicks car and my old style one I'm sure would solve the problem, but then you wouldn't have the latest greatest coolness. So, the solution may be the new one + enough spring to lock that baby shut except for when it SHOULD open. 
I'm not sure what spring Cameron had in that 50 that is on your car. The spring that came with mine didn't open at all on nicks car even with all manner of free revving hijinks, but the same spring transfered into his new style one opens readily. 
Atmospheric BOV + MAF + opening when it shouldn't = no good.


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_
Huh
















you suck


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

I think the BOV just needs to be recirculated


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (saltlake20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saltlake20v* »_FWIW, the problem seems to be that the NEW tial 50mm opens a heck of a lot easier then the old one. We tried both on nicks car and my old style one I'm sure would solve the problem, but then you wouldn't have the latest greatest coolness. So, the solution may be the new one + enough spring to lock that baby shut except for when it SHOULD open. 
I'm not sure what spring Cameron had in that 50 that is on your car. The spring that came with mine didn't open at all on nicks car even with all manner of free revving hijinks, but the same spring transfered into his new style one opens readily. 
Atmospheric BOV + MAF + opening when it shouldn't = no good. 

So does he have the new Q BOV ? 
I am pretty sure mine has the -11psi spring. I opened it up and looked at it quite some time ago, but I can't remember 100%.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*

I have the new Q valve. I originally had an 8 psi spring, but now am running the 10 psi spring that was in Pete's 50mm.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

I have a question for the other R32T guys. When I get on it, sometimes the car cuts out for a split second then continues to pull hard. This only happens when I am just cruising and then mash the throttle. any ideas?


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Plug gaps off?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

I have not changed the plug gap yet. I am still looking for the correct plugs to get. Wangnutz said he is running plugs 2 heat ranges colder than stock, but I am not sure what plugs.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Fix the problem?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

yeah, I put two washers in and it solved the issue.


----------



## SINISAR32 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

My car had that sputter too and I never figured out what it was from...I think it has somehting to do how it switches maps from cruise to WOT.
What washers did you use to shim the BOV? thickness?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (SINISAR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SINISAR32* »_My car had that sputter too and I never figured out what it was from...I think it has somehting to do how it switches maps from cruise to WOT.
What washers did you use to shim the BOV? thickness?

We believe it is the tip-in enrichment. Here is an explanation from another board
"when you open the throttle plate the almost instantaneous reduction in manifold vacuum causes a big rush of charge air to enter the chamber. this occurs even before the maf sensor detects a change in airflow. as a result you'll get a lean stumble before the fuel metering/delivery system "catches up" to the actual airflow.
the tip in enrichment performs the exact same function as a throttle pump in an old carb setup, and for the same reason.
there may very well be a throttle off enleanment for the same reason... snapping shut the plate will cause the reverse to happen."
Basically when the throttle plate suddenly goes wide open, the ECU sprays a bunch of fuel to protect the motor from a lean condition.
As for the washers, I can't remember what size, but they are going to be different for each valve and even each spring. I started out with 5 washers and that was too much. I kept testing them out and ended up only using two.


----------



## SINISAR32 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Kool beans man..that seems like the symptoms I've had.
Any videos yet? You gotta share


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (SINISAR32)*

I still need to go pick up my camera from my Sister. Hopefully this weekend. Gonna install the Boost gauge and dogbone inserts on Thursday.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Good to hear it's running well. I should be able to do some boosting with my car today and see how she is going. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Good to hear it's running well. I should be able to do some boosting with my car today and see how she is going. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I don't know how you FWD guys can drive your cars. I did a 2nd gear pull yest in FWD mode and spun the tires all the way through 2nd. And that was only at 10 psi.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Haha you used to own one







You really just have to wait till 3rd gear or higher. Stock O2M ratios kinda suck for boost though, but oh well :/


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Haha you used to own one








You really just have to wait till 3rd gear or higher. Stock O2M ratios kinda suck for boost though, but oh well :/

Haha, yeah but it wasn't a VR. Instant spool and FWD = no traction through the entire RPM range. lol


----------



## SINISAR32 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

Try doing 20 psi and fwd....4th gear smoke


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (SINISAR32)*

Nice setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

